# Ugh! Went back to work today



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I retired last September 1. Been enjoying the freedom to travel to the property in MO at will, made a week long trip to my dad's in VA, been doing lots of putzing around the house.

Old company called last week and made me an offer my wife couldn't refuse!

She says, "Go back to work until I am ready to move to MO". Sheesh, that could be 3 years!

Oh well, it was nice while it lasted.

Feel free to join me in a pity party.:sob:


----------

